

RapGenius-JS: A Simple Client to query rapgenius.com - kenshiro_o
https://github.com/kenshiro-o/RapGenius-JS

======
kenshiro_o
I have just realized (thanks to somebody who pointed out this issue on github)
that my main .js file's name was incorrect ("genuisClient.js" instead of
"geniusClient.js"). That is now fixed.

